# Cypripedium calceolus progress



## dodidoki (Apr 20, 2013)

I bought them last year, I hope any of them will bloom soon. 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dido (Apr 20, 2013)

looks good cross fingers for you


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 20, 2013)

And now I can use ImageShack for sharing high resolution pictures.....


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 20, 2013)

Hope all goes well.


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 20, 2013)

They look big enough to flower from here!


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 23, 2013)

parvi_17 said:


> They look big enough to flower from here!



Yes!!!Here are some updates, bud can be seen in the middle of the first:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 23, 2013)

Do you regularly stake your cyps? I don't, but may want to consider if there will be tornado magnitude wind gusts...


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 24, 2013)

There was fairly windy weather here, I thougt it is more safety to stake it.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 24, 2013)

I always stake young or small plants, especially when they're newly planted.
Much safer.
I've had several shoots rot or die because of wind damage.
David


----------



## Dido (Apr 24, 2013)

The same for me


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 24, 2013)

They look very nice. I agree with staking young plants, but if your adult plants are getting enough light I wouldn't stake them. We get consistently windy conditions here (right next to the sea), so I have to stake just about any tall growing plant. I stake them loosely though so the plant can move a bit, otherwise they can get damaged from intense bursts of wind.


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 26, 2013)

New update, begins to open:






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dido (Apr 26, 2013)

looks great keep on comming


----------

